# [SOLVED] mutt and gpg

## rican-linux

I have mutt installed and connecting to gmail. however I am getting this error

```

Error in /home/rican-linux/.mutt/gpg.rc, line 89: pgp_decryption_okay: unknown variable

Error in /home/rican-linux/.mutt/muttrc, line 95: source: errors in /home/rican-linux/.mutt/gpg.rc

source: errors in /home/rican-linux/.mutt/muttrc

```

These are the use flags I have enabled

```

rican-linux@G5-Gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use/mutt 

mail-client/mutt imap smtp pop gnutls mbox gpg smime sasl

```

Here is what is actually enabled

```

rican-linux@G5-Gentoo ~ $ emerge -pv mutt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.24-r2::gentoo  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm gpg imap mbox nls pop sasl smime smtp ssl -debug -doc (-gnutls) -idn -kerberos (-libressl) -nntp -qdbm (-selinux) -sidebar -slang -tokyocabinet" 0 KiB

rican-linux@G5-Gentoo ~ $ mutt -v

Mutt 1.5.24 (2015-08-30, Gentoo 1.5.24-r2)

Copyright (C) 1996-2009 Michael R. Elkins and others.

Mutt comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY; for details type `mutt -vv'.

Mutt is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; type `mutt -vv' for details.

System: Linux 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 (ppc64)

ncurses: ncurses 5.9.20110404 (compiled with 5.9)

hcache backend: GDBM version 1.11. 25/12/2013 (built Mar 17 2016 03:28:30)

Compiler:

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3/lto-wrapper

Target: powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3/work/gcc-4.9.3/configure --host=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu --build=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.9.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4 --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu/4.9.3/python --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-obsolete --enable-secureplt --disable-werror --with-system-zlib --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --enable-checking=release --with-bugurl=https://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.5, pie-0.6.4' --enable-libstdcxx-time --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --disable-multilib --enable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-targets=all --disable-libgcj --enable-libgomp --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libcilkrts --disable-vtable-verify --disable-libvtv --enable-lto --without-cloog --enable-libsanitizer

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.9.3 (Gentoo 4.9.3 p1.5, pie-0.6.4) 

Configure options: '--prefix=/usr' '--build=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu' '--host=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-silent-rules' '--libdir=/usr/lib' '--enable-pgp' '--disable-debug' '--enable-gpgme' '--enable-imap' '--enable-nls' '--disable-nntp' '--enable-pop' '--enable-smime' '--enable-smtp' '--without-idn' '--without-gss' '--with-curses=/usr' '--enable-compressed' '--enable-external-dotlock' '--enable-nfs-fix' '--sysconfdir=/etc/mutt' '--with-docdir=/usr/share/doc/mutt-1.5.24-r2' '--with-regex' '--with-exec-shell=/bin/sh' '--disable-fcntl' '--enable-flock' '--enable-hcache' '--without-tokyocabinet' '--without-qdbm' '--with-gdbm' '--without-bdb' '--with-ssl' '--with-sasl' '--with-mailpath=/var/spool/mail' 'build_alias=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -mcpu=970' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

Compilation CFLAGS: -Wall -pedantic -Wno-long-long -O2 -pipe -mcpu=970

Compile options:

-DOMAIN

-DEBUG

-HOMESPOOL  +USE_SETGID  +USE_DOTLOCK  +DL_STANDALONE  -USE_FCNTL  +USE_FLOCK   

+USE_POP  -USE_NNTP  +USE_IMAP  +USE_SMTP  

+USE_SSL_OPENSSL  -USE_SSL_GNUTLS  +USE_SASL  -USE_GSS  +HAVE_GETADDRINFO  

-HAVE_REGCOMP  +USE_GNU_REGEX  +COMPRESSED  

+HAVE_COLOR  +HAVE_START_COLOR  +HAVE_TYPEAHEAD  +HAVE_BKGDSET  

+HAVE_CURS_SET  +HAVE_META  +HAVE_RESIZETERM  

+CRYPT_BACKEND_CLASSIC_PGP  +CRYPT_BACKEND_CLASSIC_SMIME  +CRYPT_BACKEND_GPGME  

-EXACT_ADDRESS  -SUN_ATTACHMENT  

+ENABLE_NLS  -LOCALES_HACK  +HAVE_WC_FUNCS  +HAVE_LANGINFO_CODESET  +HAVE_LANGINFO_YESEXPR  

+HAVE_ICONV  -ICONV_NONTRANS  -HAVE_LIBIDN  +HAVE_GETSID  +USE_HCACHE  

-ISPELL

SENDMAIL="/usr/sbin/sendmail"

MAILPATH="/var/spool/mail"

PKGDATADIR="/usr/share/mutt"

SYSCONFDIR="/etc/mutt"

EXECSHELL="/bin/sh"

-MIXMASTER

To contact the developers, please mail to <mutt-dev@mutt.org>.

To report a bug, please visit http://bugs.mutt.org/.

fg.gpg_smime_output

patch-1.5.11.vk.pgp_verbose_mime

cd.trash_folder.3.4

dgc.subjrx

fg.change_folder_next

fg.smarttime

vvv.initials

vvv.quote

vvv.nntp

patch-1.5.20hg.pdmef.progress.vl.2

rr.compressed

patch-1.5.4.lpr.collapse_flagged Lukas P. Ruf <lukas.ruf@lpr.ch>

```

I am seeing that gnutls is not enabled. Would that be the issue?Last edited by rican-linux on Tue Jul 05, 2016 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v_andal

The pgp_decryption_okay was added to version 1.6 of mutt. You are installing version 1.5.24-r2. Try to install non-stable version.

----------

## rican-linux

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> The pgp_decryption_okay was added to version 1.6 of mutt. You are installing version 1.5.24-r2. Try to install non-stable version.

 

Thanks! that worked  :Smile: 

----------

